# BORED VIZSLA



## TRACELL (Feb 10, 2014)

My dog is 5 this month; the worst part is the guilt I feel when he has that bored look on his face. He gets his daily activity; chews on peanut butter filled kong a few times a week; gets an occasional bully stick and/or bone. Any other ideas how to entertain him without having to take him for more exercise or to play with other dogs?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The find it game- hide treats throughout a room or the house, then let your dog go find them.

Puzzle toys- buy a few different toys that make your dog work to understand the toy and get the treat out over time. I like the Kong genius toys. If your dog masters one toy you can connect another to it so it becomes more difficult.

Food dispenser- buy a food dispensing toy to make food time longer and more exciting. My boy loves the Kong Wobbler. It has a hole in one side so the dog has to bat at it and have it turn the right way to dispense food. It makes my boy eat slower and makes feeding take way longer. Instead of 5 minutes to eat, it's more like a half hour.

General training- find a new trick or behavior you want to teach your dog. Training is the #1 way to tire your dog out without exercise.

Play the "wild card" game- something our trainer told us about is to randomly pick 3 behaviors to have your dog do. Everyday write them on a dry erase board or piece of paper and put it on your fridge/other frequently visited area. Each time you pass by the list you have your dog do the behaviors. It keeps them on their toes and reinforces training since you pick something new daily.


----------



## TRACELL (Feb 10, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks to Crazy Cash, we discovered cardboard boxes... just be prepared to pick up some bits... 
I have spent many an hour sitting in the back yard watching Fergy box a box. It is harmless, Free and He Loves it!
They can sink their teeth into the cardboard, rip it to pieces, shake it, toss it, chase it... Best entertainment ever!!!


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Toby loves cardboard boxes, old margarine tubs, old milk bottles with some kibble thrown in and one fav is a couple of old socks stuffed one inside the other with some kibble and treats then tied in a knot. He'll chew and chew on it for ages, making a nice soggy mess!


----------

